# Help reading my target pattern, DL to long?



## huntress95 (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't find it at the moment, but I have it written down showing the causes for grouping to be mainly left of center, or right of center, or football shaped. 

Can someone help me read this target. I just shot my first 5 spot round. I know if I could correct this I would be shooting a bit better. Thank you for you time.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I can name 20 things that could need attention, without some pics, where to start? Usually arrows going sideways is a grip issue/face pressure, vertical can also be grip, creeping, dropping your arm. Is your bow tuned? Can you hit a fletched arrow and a bare shaft together? A good test is if you can group bare shafts in one area and fletched in another separete group, your bow needs tuning. You could pick up a few points by moving your sight to the right.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Try closing your stance. Make sure your feet are only shoulder length apart.


----------

